# Biggest bass string



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

So im wondering what is the biggest bass string im able to buy so far ive only been able to find a .130


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

Really? You can get a lot of regular sets with .145 B strings.

Circle K offers a .254 and Garry Goodman (Octave 4 Plus) offers a .240 .


----------



## idunno (Apr 16, 2011)

Octave 4 has a 270! (down at the bottom) Round Wound Strings For 51 bucks you better need it!
He can even custom make what you want if you talk to him.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 16, 2011)

I know of someone who developed a .335 ...

"See, I never liked the floppy feel of a .195 string for a C# on a 34" scale bass. That`s why we went from a .235 C# string to a .335 G# string, we wanted a set, not just one special string. Measuring the tension of a .195 tuned to C# on a 34" neck, you will end up at just about 20 pounds. That is not a good thing. My G# string rates at way over 39 pounds on a 40" neck."

"It probably sounds scary, but once you have played it you`ll be surprised of the natural feel of it ... We just use three wraps, my favourite being a stainless steel/nickel/stainless-steel combination, and the wire we are using is just slightly thicker than the wire used for an average B-string. The alloy we are using for the core allows us to make it as thick as we want, by maintaining the necessary flexibility that we need at the same time."

That was over at the //subcontrabassist(dot)com forum a few years ago but we have not heard anything since.

Circle K Strings .254 here: Circle K Strings - Single Strings - All tensions,scales, gauges


----------



## idunno (Apr 16, 2011)

How low you trying to go?


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 16, 2011)

idunno said:


> Octave 4 has a 270! (down at the bottom) Round Wound Strings For 51 bucks you better need it!
> He can even custom make what you want if you talk to him.



I forgot about about the .270, but you're right about the custom string making. He will probably go fairly large.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 16, 2011)

idunno said:


> How low you trying to go?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/154649-help-whamola.html


----------



## idunno (Apr 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/154649-help-whamola.html


 OHHHH I get it. Hell yeah get that 270! you might have to call in for a longer length if you wanna make a big one. Never heard of whamola, but i think its awesome!


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well after looking at it now i dont need a huge thick string as originally thought. Ill probably use a flatwound string but im not sure what thickness would be good for the whamola without it breaking after heavy use.



Here's a video of the whamola. Btw if i use a flatwound bass string would i be able to bow it with a cello bow?


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/154649-help-whamola.html



Thanks for helping out. You're one of the coolest guys on here


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 16, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Thanks for helping out. You're one of the coolest guys on here








No sweat, it helps that we have a lot of similar interests that I know something about 

Looking at the video, it doesn't look like he's using that big of a gauge actually. EDIT: Ignore that, I missed that part of your video post.

And now that I think about it, maybe you'd want to go with tapewound strings? It seems like roundwound strings would wear in between the wraps and snap pretty quick with flatwounds being a little better. Although it'd be all upright bass sounding... so maybe just flatwounds. Thinking out loud here.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> No sweat, it helps that we have a lot of similar interests that I know something about
> 
> Looking at the video, it doesn't look like he's using that big of a gauge actually. EDIT: Ignore that, I missed that part of your video post.
> 
> And now that I think about it, maybe you'd want to go with tapewound strings? It seems like roundwound strings would wear in between the wraps and snap pretty quick with flatwounds being a little better. Although it'd be all upright bass sounding... so maybe just flatwounds. Thinking out loud here.



Yeah ive looked around and most people are using what a standup bass player would use for D string but id probably go just a tad thicker


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

I also dont even think that this question was related to the whamola when i first posted.
I had an idea to build a instrument using a thick ass string (possibly industrial cable) and tune it to god knows what and play it


----------



## idunno (Apr 16, 2011)

You can bow with the flats. 
I say just buy a set of strings and try them all, its worth the research. I would wager that thinner strings would have more flex but be easier to snap. Make sure your bridge is not sharp! I want a whamola!!! You could always just use steel cable of any size you want from home deopt.

I posted a vid that might help you on your other post.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

^ If you want one without having to build it there is a website that handmakes them and ships them out all for under 500$ i think


----------



## idunno (Apr 16, 2011)

I feel like it would defeat the awesomeness. Like buying a cigarbox guitar, its the making it out of junk yourself that gives it meaning. I dont mean to steal your/les claypools idea but I think ill have to make one of these things.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 16, 2011)

Naw your're not stealing anyones idea go ahead and build one. Just post progress pictures and sound samples in the luthier section so i can watch


----------



## idunno (Apr 17, 2011)

will do! boy all I need is another damn project to start... Lumber yard here i come!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

Lots of people have used them, not just Les Claypool. I was in an improvised goregrind band with groph. Someone in the band used a whamola.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Lots of people have used them, not just Les Claypool. I was in an improvised goregrind band with groph. Someone in the band used a whamola.



Theres also a video of someone playing sepultura on one


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2011)

5656130 said:


> I had an idea to build a instrument using a thick ass string (possibly industrial cable) and tune it to god knows what and play it


I've been wanting to do this for a long time, but haven't found the time/drive to actually do it.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 17, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a long time, but haven't found the time/drive to actually do it.



Yeah i saw your post in some other thread and it inspired me but i decided id build the whamola because i would be more creative with it


----------



## -42- (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 5656130 (Apr 17, 2011)

-42- said:


>



I was talking to my dad and he goes "You know we could just use airplane cables"


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 17, 2011)

Something tells me it wouldn't work.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 17, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Something tells me it wouldn't work.



Yeah obviously not for the whamola as i dont think its very bendable and the board is fretless so you need a flat wound string. As for my crazy idea it would as all youre doing is connecting the string two point tuning it low and amplifying it and hitting it open or with harmonics


----------



## deevit (Apr 18, 2011)

A fretless board doesn't necessarily mean you have to use a flatwound. For instance, I love my fretless bass and hate flatwounds. Dead tone, dead feel to me.

Second; You intonate the whamola with the handle thingy right? So you don't even really need a fretboard if you ask me.. (could be wrong there, don't really have too much experience with whamolas  )


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 18, 2011)

deevit said:


> A fretless board doesn't necessarily mean you have to use a flatwound. For instance, I love my fretless bass and hate flatwounds. Dead tone, dead feel to me.
> 
> Second; You intonate the whamola with the handle thingy right? So you don't even really need a fretboard if you ask me.. (could be wrong there, don't really have too much experience with whamolas  )



Youre correct as far as not needing a fretboard you just raise the pitch of the string with the lever and i chose to use a fretboard because i want to able to slide my hand down it and hit diffrent notes


----------



## Bill Brown (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha! I've never seen a whamola before. Awesome!


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bill Brown said:


> Haha! I've never seen a whamola before. Awesome!


 
Yeah the shaft and everythings done and ive got my output jack and wire all i need now is my lever and pickup which is coming im gonna start a progress thread of putting everything together as soon as i get all my parts.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pretty awesome. Def. gonna be unique sounding if you write/record material with it.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 20, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Pretty awesome. Def. gonna be unique sounding if you write/record material with it.



Yeah I've got a new experimental band going and i already talked to them about using it as soon as i get it built


----------

